# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Koji su uvjeti za dobivanje socijalne pomoći?

## SU

Da li netko zna koji su uvjeti za dobivanje socijalne pomoći?

Da li obitelj u kojoj su roditelji zaposleni a imaju više djece ima pravo na socijalnu pomoć i koliki prosjek primanja mora biti po članu da bi se pomoć ostvarila ili je to samo za nezaposlene?

----------


## magaly

> Da li netko zna koji su uvjeti za dobivanje socijalne pomoći?
> 
> Da li obitelj u kojoj su roditelji zaposleni a imaju više djece ima pravo na socijalnu pomoć i koliki prosjek primanja mora biti po članu da bi se pomoć ostvarila ili je to samo za nezaposlene?


mislim da nije samo za nezaposlene..
nazovi centar za socijalnu skrb pod koju spadaš pa će ti sve reći   :Love:

----------


## camel

imaš u zakonu o socijalnoj skrbi (NN73/97) (izmjene i dopune NN 27/01, 59/01, 82/01,103/03, 44/06, 79/07)

_članak 15. 

(1) Pravo na stalnu pomoć može ostvariti samac ili obitelj koji nemaju sredstava za uzdržavanje u visini utvrđenoj u članku 16. ovoga Zakona, a nisu ih u mogućnosti ostvariti svojim radom ili prihodima od imovine ili na drugi način.

(2) Stalna pomoć ostvaruje se u novcu ili u naravi. 

članak 16.

(1) Osnovicu na temelju koje se utvrđuje visina stalne pomoći određuje Vlada Republike Hrvatske (sada iznosi 500kuna)

(2) Visina pomoći za uzdržavanje utvrđuje se u postotku od osnovice iz stavka 1. ovoga članka i iznosi za:

1. samca 100% osnovice,

2. obitelj za:

-odraslu osobu 80% osnovice,

-dijete do 7 godina 80% osnovice,

-dijete od 7 do 15 godina 90% osnovice,

-dijete od 15 do 18 godina 100% osnovice.

(3) Iznosi utvrđeni prema stavku 2. ovoga članka povećavaju se ako je korisnik:

- potpuno radno nesposobna odrasla
osoba koja živi sama za 50% osnovice,

- potpuno radno nesposobna odrasla
osoba koja živi u obitelji za 30% osnovice,

- trudnica nakon 12 tjedana trudnoće i
rodilja do 2 mjeseca nakon poroda za 50% osnovice,

- dijete samohranog roditelja za 25% osnovice._ 

ali najbolje je otići u nadležni czss i prikupiti sve informacije. jer ako ne ostvaruješ uvjete za stalnu pomoć možda imaš pravo na jednokratnu pomoć.


_članak 40.

Jednokratna pomoć može se odobriti samcu ili obitelji koji, zbog trenutačnih okolnosti (npr. rođenja djeteta, bolesti ili smrti člana obitelji, elementarnih nepogoda ili drugih nevolja), prema ocjeni centra za socijalnu skrb, nisu u mogućnosti djelomično ili u cijelosti zadovoljiti osnovne životne potrebe.

članak 41.

(1) Jednokratna pomoć odobrava se u novcu ili u naravi.

(2) Jednokratna pomoć odobrava se u naravi u slučaju iz članka 28. ovoga Zakona.

članak 42.

(1) Jednokratna pomoć može se odobriti do iznosa koji podmiruje potrebu.

(2) Ako za podmirenje potrebe iz stavka 1. ovoga članka treba osigurati iznos veći od trostrukog iznosa osnovice iz članka 16. stavka 1. ovoga Zakona, centar za socijalnu skrb dužan je pribaviti prethodnu suglasnost ministarstva nadležnog za poslove socijalne skrbi.
_

----------


## klaudija

> Da li netko zna koji su uvjeti za dobivanje socijalne pomoći?
> 
> Da li obitelj u kojoj su roditelji zaposleni a imaju više djece ima pravo na socijalnu pomoć i koliki prosjek primanja mora biti po članu da bi se pomoć ostvarila ili je to samo za nezaposlene?


Podižem temu i postavljam isto pitanje..

Koliki je točno senzus za dobivanje socijalne pomoći?

Je li moguće da 4-člana obitelj koja živi s cca 2000 kn mjesečno nema pravo na nikakvu socijalnu pomoć?

----------


## genius

jesi bila u centru i što su ti rekli ???  ja znam obitelj četveročlanu koja ima dječji i suprug povremeno radi na crno i nemaju pravo na socijalnu pomoć. nego samo jednom god .pomoć u vidu hrane i robe.

----------


## klaudija

Bio je danas MM. Ne bi ni išli tražit išta da mu niije plaća pala na minimalac.. uz te jadne prihode još i plaćamo podstanarstvo.. uglavnom rekli su mu da nemamo nkakvo pravo, da je za nas 4 cenzus 1900 kn prihoda, čim je rekao da mu je plaća 2300, odbili su ga..

----------


## genius

hm,nazalost.... znam i ako imate auto mislim skuplji od 20000 kn  i on vam ulazi u prosjek ili bilo kakvu nekretninu ili nasljedstvo od nekog sve se to gleda.  jedino da probate tražit jednokratnu pomoć .

----------


## klaudija

nemamo ništa.. a ipak smo izgleda bogati..

----------


## prima

:Sad: 

izgleda da nemate pravo na stalnu pomoć, 
ali kod czss postoji i jednokratna pomoć i pomoć za podmirivanje troškova stanovanja, da pokušate to zatražiti?

http://www.mojauprava.hr/

isto tako gradovi znaju isplaćivati jednokratnu pomoć socijalno ugroženim obiteljima

----------


## klaudija

tražili smo pomoć za podmirivanje troškova stanovanja, ali gospođa nit je pogledala papire ni ništa, nego kad je MM rekao da mu je plaća PALA na 2300, rekla je da za nas 4 je cenzus 1900 kn. Ne kužim uopće..

Dosad smo bili čarobnjaci u spajanju krajeva, ali sve je teže zato smo im se i obratili..

----------

